# No gimmicks here, Live Action!!!



## Woods Savvy (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## honda (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome Video!!! thanks for sharing.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 17, 2013)

Well done


----------



## Quackersmacker (Jan 17, 2013)

very nice!


----------



## jabrooks07 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ive yet to hunt timber like that. Cant wait till next years trip to Arkansas!


----------



## Buckhustler (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice Video Daniel! Give me a shout when you want me to do some filming!


----------



## rdnckrbby (Jan 17, 2013)

Digging the music & the calling. Way to do work!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 17, 2013)

That is how we do it. Down and dirty no tree topping here. Good mixing there Buddy.


----------



## duckndog (Jan 17, 2013)

Very Nice!  Nothing like watching them parachute down through the tree tops.  Headed back out next week and hope to do the same.  My buddy's have been slaying 'em this week.


----------



## trophyslayer (Jan 17, 2013)

puttin in work right there


----------



## Triple BB (Jan 17, 2013)

great video


----------



## padkisson (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome video...doing work!


----------



## mattuga (Jan 18, 2013)

Was that Claypool you shot in the first part of the video?  We hunted right in between Claypool and Whitehall in Dec but didn't get to see Claypool in person.


----------



## JohnnyT (Jan 18, 2013)

*awesome*

very nice, thanks for the memories!
J


----------



## Shakey Head (Jan 18, 2013)

Awesome video right there!!


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jan 18, 2013)

Buckhustler said:


> Nice Video Daniel! Give me a shout when you want me to do some filming!



We will have the new cameras for turkey season. Hope you will join us.


----------



## clent586 (Jan 18, 2013)

mattuga said:


> Was that Claypool you shot in the first part of the video?  We hunted right in between Claypool and Whitehall in Dec but didn't get to see Claypool in person.



Covington Water Authority.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jan 20, 2013)

clent586 said:


> Covington Water Authority.


----------



## Timbertalker (Jan 21, 2013)

What's up with the music? I can't even hear my duck whistle Bo! And you left out the most important part of the whole film. The SPINNA picture. Just a few more days and Ill release it.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jan 21, 2013)

Timbertalker said:


> What's up with the music? I can't even hear my duck whistle Bo! And you left out the most important part of the whole film. The SPINNA picture. Just a few more days and Ill release it.



That pic is coming out in the next film coming sone. I got a hole segment just for you. One of the best holerunner's in the woods. Plus you got a pretty mean duck call .


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 21, 2013)

Woods Savvy said:


> That pic is coming out in the next film coming sone. I got a hole segment just for you. One of the best holerunner's in the woods. Plus you got a pretty mean duck call .



I,ll second that. Good job on both.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 21, 2013)

clent586 said:


> Covington Water Authority.



They only wish they had duck hunting like that. It was Ditch witch Creek off of Lonewa Bayou.


----------



## Buckhustler (Jan 22, 2013)

Woods Savvy said:


> We will have the new cameras for turkey season. Hope you will join us.



Ill be there. Keep in touch


----------



## Woods Savvy (Feb 9, 2013)

JohnnyT said:


> very nice, thanks for the memories!
> J


Thanks for coming Johnny. I just realized see ya next year


----------



## Woods Savvy (Apr 17, 2013)

I blame my benelli for killing these birds!!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm gonna go out there one day !! Nice job!!


----------

